
Ask HN: Any Developers enjoy the new MBP 15“? - timemachiner
I recently bought one for development and am very impressed with it.<p>I&#x27;ve seen all day battery life unplugged during my work outside of the house which is 6-8 hour range.  Even within that range it estimates I have 10+ hours of battery life left.<p>I love the display. Much better than my older MBP and am overall very satisfied with the purchase.<p>Wondering if any other devs&#x2F;users like it as well?
======
stray
I'm pleased with it.

At first I had some issues with it thinking my external display was a TV --
but now that I've taught it the difference between shit and Shinola,
everything's good.

I'm stoked that the company bought me a new machine -- and I think it's pretty
nice. My only complaint is that I wish they still made a 17" MBP. My eyes
aren't what they used to be.

------
colept
Apple hardware has fallen so far behind I've become a Hackintosh convert.

If you're paying for top of the line build quality, you shouldn't have to
sacrifice for last-gen hardware for the sake to be 1mm thinner.

